# Sybilla dolosa



## gremlin123 (May 4, 2010)

Here are some pictures of my 12 L4 nymphs(now they are L5) of Sybilla dolosa.

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=sdc1149379hj.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=sdc11494uxqv.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=sdc11499wz8b.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=sdc11503hae8.jpg

regards,

Lennard


----------



## gremlin123 (May 21, 2010)

Some pictures of L6 nymph:


----------



## gremlin123 (May 21, 2010)

on my hand


----------



## yeatzee (May 21, 2010)

No clue about the difference, but my pretiosa's are sub adult. I love em to death, to bad all but 2 died &lt;_&lt;


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 21, 2010)

Was that took outside?


----------



## gremlin123 (May 22, 2010)

Yes,

In our garden!!

The last days were warm,

so I could do that!!


----------

